# What is the most expensive dart frog?



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Just a silly question... as I look through all the frogs for sale I wonder what the most expensive poison dart frog?

Thanks


----------



## costaricalvr12 (Oct 5, 2006)

I just started a thread like this, it's about 2 pg's long. Here it is.

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=21820


----------

